# Fita World Championships



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Looks like our archers are feeling it this week at worlds!

Some excellent results so far after ranking.

Compound men team is ranked 2nd.
Chris Perkins 5th
Simon Rousseau 11th
Deitmar Trillus 13th

Comp Women
Camille Bouffard-Demers 3rd

Recurve Men
Jay Lyon 8th (un-official new cdn record 1350!)
Crispin Duenas 14th

Keep up the good shooting everyone! We are all cheering for you!


Allan


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Congratulaion for my compatriote from Quebec, Camille Bouffard-Demers and Simon Rousseau. Great performance.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

kenny not go???


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Reed said:


> kenny not go???


Probably not because i shoot with him july first at trois-Rivieres, last weekend


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

Congratulations to all the Canadian archers. Jay Lyon new record with a 1350 and a great ranking at #8. Chris, Simon and Dietmar with a great performance. Very nice to see Camille do so well also.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Dang, Chris put out Braden GELLENTHIEN both shot 149, but Chris beat him. Imagine getting eliminated with a 149! Chris shoots against Reo in the Semis tomorrow. Deitmar lost to Braden in the 1/8th round. Go Chris!


----------



## Old_Man (Jan 22, 2010)

Congratulations to Jay on his 5th place at the World Championships. He lost out to the Dong-Hyum IM of Korea in the 1/4 finals in a tie breaker. It was a close one.

Dong-Hyum 28, 26, 26, 27, 29 T10
Jay 26, 25, 26, 28, 30 T9

(P.S. He earned an Olympic spot for Canada!)


----------

